# United States & Canada Vacations Forums > Nantucket, Martha's Vineyard, Cape Cod Travel Forum >  >  Great white rescue video

## MIke R

From yesterday ....outstanding job by Harbormaster crew 

well worth the  Look


http://youtu.be/p444Zf-gcHU

----------


## Jim Kelly-Evans

very interesting...good effort by the crew

----------


## andynap

Great response.

----------


## amyb

Good work.

----------

